# Is my poodle underweight?



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Jackson is a fraction of an inch under 27 " and he only weighs 54 pounds. I see other tall dogs here that are 10 to 15 pounds heavier. He's only 12.5 months and I can feel his ribs. He doesn't look at all thin because of all that hair but is he? I feed him about 3 cups of kibble a day.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Harry is 25" at the whithers and last time we checked, 46 pounds. I think your dog is perfect.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

He sounds perfect to me. I can feel all my dogs ribs. There is NO body fat on them. My standards range from 22-27 inches and weigh between 40 and 60 lbs. Their thighs and legs are very muscular but their bodies have no fat. Fat poodles don't seem as elegant.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Sounds fine but more on the lean side- but it would not hurt to increase his food a bit maybe half a cup or so. It also has a bit to do with their activity on weight.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

He sounds healthy, especially in a country where we're full of overweight, fat dogs.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks, I just wanted to be sure I wasn't starving him. I would rather he was on the lean side than the chubby side!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

All of my boys also went through an "adolescent" phase where they were bony little beasts until they were about 18 months old. Then food seemed to be a little more important :biggrin:. Vinnie will be a year old next weekend and weighs in about 22#. I would really like him to be 24# - lanky little teenager.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ugh, see I hate when people say their 25" poodle weighs X amount, and then there's another 25" poodle who ways 20lb more, and yet BOTH can be PERFECTLY FINE! If either of them lost or gained anything they'd be skinny or fat. Height does NOT equate weight, not even in the same breed.

Generally you want to be able to feel the ribs fairly easily, with maybe a touch of covering (and don't forget poodles can have pointy hips too!) A good general idea is if you lay your hand flat and feel across your knuckles on top of your hand; a dogs ribs should feel like that. For some that means 40lb, for others that means 60lb!

me and Jak have noticed that a lot of american dogs seem to be big builds, cos they're all way heavier than our guys! lol

Paris is 25" and is 39lb. She _is_ skinny though! lol.


----------

